# Ioline and rhinestones-HELP PLEASE?



## rangersgirl36 (Apr 7, 2012)

I make dresses, I was using a company that did the stones for me they are so secretive about the type and place of purchase. I bought an Ioline and decided to do the stones myself, each dress uses anywhere from 1k-5k stones so it can be pricey. Where can I find this type of stone in bulk Bella M/C Rhinestones? Will they last? Whatever they are using stays on even in the washer. I want quality but not the price! I tried Alibaba, I am trying to go directly to a manufacturer has anyone had luck with this? I felt like 150 for samples was not a good sign but buying 1440 at a time is not going to cut it for me, I need BULK of stones! Any ideas? I dont care for what I have heard about the glue on Korean and the inconsistency in size.


----------



## KimL (Apr 29, 2007)

I have good luck with Colman and Company. I like the reward points too. They have 50 gross bags and I think they now have bigger bulk bags availiable too.
Here is the link to check out the website 
http://colmanandcompany.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=SFNT&Store_Code=cac&AFFIL=klcoldesi


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

Before you buy in balk se if you can get 25gross or 50 gross of a stone to try out. 1k-5k isnt many stones.. you always need to keep a nice supply in your bowl to make sure it picks up the stones nicely and to prevent the upside downs (at least thats what I found with mine).

Once you find a good stone, your best bet is to make a 1 time purchase of a bag (500gross) and just keep it in stock.

I'm sure someone will disagree but I've done t-shirts with the same design with economy stones (china), korean stones and MC stones and 95% of my customers couldnt tell the difference in the quality.

steve


----------



## twok4hd (Jan 23, 2009)

The Ioline brand of stones are very good and very inexpensive. I have been running them with very good results.


----------



## rangersgirl36 (Apr 7, 2012)

Sorry it took me so long to get back to you, I have been swamped now sick. Do you have stones turn upside down often in the Ioline? What do you do when this happens? This is something I never understood during the webinar.


----------



## rangersgirl36 (Apr 7, 2012)

I think the Ioline stones are really expensive since I need so many or I would use them they are beautiful I just need way too many to pay that much. I agree though!


----------



## twok4hd (Jan 23, 2009)

I guess I have to ask how much you are paying for the other stones you are buying now? There may me cheaper, but if the machine is giving you 10 - 30% upside down stones (USD) using them, then is it really worth it? My last order of Ioline stones were priced at $149 for 500 gross for the 6 and 10ss crystal stones. That works out to .002 cents per stone. That is a bargain in my mind.

Using the 10ss crystal Ioline stones, I have had maybe 1 per 1000 USD. The 6ss is around the 1% range. I haven't used their colored stones yet, but I would expect the same good results.

Good luck


----------

